# Bachmann N Scale Trains



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to know if the new N scale GG-1 by Bachmann is the same quality as a Kato N scale locomotives.

Thank you


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Depends what you mean by quality? Body detail, running quality, true to prototype? At one time Bachmann didn't have such a good name but their recent offerings have been excellent value for money. Their GG1 is about 20% less than the Kato. One of the n gauge sellers on here might be able to give you the definitive answer.


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Depends what you mean by quality? Body detail, running quality, true to prototype? At one time Bachmann didn't have such a good name but their recent offerings have been excellent value for money. Their GG1 is about 20% less than the Kato. One of the n gauge sellers on here might be able to give you the definitive answer.


Hello, 

Thank you for your reply, I was talking about running quality.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

RavenS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if the new N scale GG-1 by Bachmann is the same quality as a Kato N scale locomotives.
> 
> Thank you


Bachmann hasn't released their N scale GG-1 as of yet. The MSRP of the Bachmann GG-1 with DCC/DC decoder and sound will be close to $400.

The Kato GG-1 when realized could be purchased at the time in the $100-120 range.

Kato locomotives are far superior to Bachmann locomotives despite Bachmann's recent advances.


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> Bachmann hasn't released their N scale GG-1 as of yet. The MSRP of the Bachmann GG-1 with DCC/DC decoder and sound will be close to $400.
> 
> The Kato GG-1 when realized could be purchased at the time in the $100-120 range.
> 
> Kato locomotives are far superior to Bachmann locomotives despite Bachmann's recent advances.


 Thank you very much, I will go with Kato


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> The MSRP of the Bachmann GG-1 with DCC/DC decoder and sound will be close to $400.


I like Botch...er...Bachmann for nostalgia's sake, but I would NEVER trust them with 4 Bennies on any loco...stick with Kato.


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

shaygetz said:


> I like Botch...er...Bachmann for nostalgia's sake, but I would NEVER trust them with 4 Bennies on any loco...stick with Kato.


Thank you for replying


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bachmann made junk for years but in the last few years they have produced some very good running models. Some perform every bit as good and even better that a Kato. 
This is a good web site for reviews on all n-scale locos. Check it out!

http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html


----------



## RavenS (Mar 20, 2016)

rrjim1 said:


> Bachmann made junk for years but in the last few years they have produced some very good running models. Some perform every bit as good and even better that a Kato.
> This is a good web site for reviews on all n-scale locos. Check it out!
> 
> http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html


Hello,

Thank you very much for your reply, I will check out the site


----------

